# Cost to Keep a Cow Per Year?



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

How much do you figure it costs you to keep each cow per year? Not including the initial cost of the cow.

Some fellow cattle owners were discussing the annual costs involved and one guy said research says we have $450 per year in a cow if done right. Feed/hay, minerals, deworming, property taxes on hay and pasture ground etc.

He said the study said some got by with $350 per but skimped in some areas.

If $450 is close then a $500 calf does not leave much incentive to stay on the cow-calf side.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Figures I hear are around $400 HERE.....got several calling wanting "prewashed" hay  I told em that prewashed stuff is bringing a premium, but ifn ya just gotta have it.......


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I think there's a lot of variables involved in upkeep calculations. Some of my neighbors feed no extra protein and very little hay. On the other hand my cows don't go hungry for hay/protein or minerals. Hay costs per ton enter into the equation also. I have a lot of $60 per ton fertilized Coastal rd bakes that I hope I can keep my cow upkeep costs a little lower until calf prices rise. 60#s a day @.03 per # is $54 per month or $324 for 6 months of feeding hay. Granted less hay consumption per head per day will lower my cow upkeep costs.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> If $450 is close then a $500 calf does not leave much incentive to stay on the cow-calf side.


Back in some lean times in the Seventies, I just bought 400 pound feeder calf steers and pastured them for about 11 months to make the farm payments....always got by better with them than cows during the lean years. Would be current on vaccines when I bought at feeder sales and ate less hay....and this was before round balers here...so less small squares was a big deal.

Regards, Mike


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Round here if you have a gazillion acres of state, county or federal grazing rights you can get by for far less as Mother Nature might supply your feed. Gather in the fall and work'em then sell'em!

I got a federal form for relief $ because of droughty conditions that might have impacted my earnings on gov leased property.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I honestly don't know exact cost per year. I should, but since going to Management Intensive grazing, I haven't sat down and figured it out 100%. I know I had an argumentative with the banker about fence, he charged it all to the cows for the first year, I said but that fence should be there at least 30 years. He didn't see it that way and since he has the money, we try to make him happy.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

stack em up said:


> I honestly don't know exact cost per year. I should, but since going to Management Intensive grazing, I haven't sat down and figured it out 100%. I know I had an argumentative with the banker about fence, he charged it all to the cows for the first year, I said but that fence should be there at least 30 years. He didn't see it that way and since he has the money, we try to make him happy.


I would keep tight with that banker presently.....but I sure would have a eye looking to find a more "agriculturally" informed banker.

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Vol said:


> I would keep tight with that banker presently.....but I sure would have a eye looking to find a more "agriculturally" informed banker.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Wanna know the kicker? He farms!!!! But hasn't ever fed a cow or been around them for that matter. He and I have always been a little at odds.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

So he just owns a "farm" or he crop farms??

I rank bankers right up there with insurance agents, politians and lawyers...


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

He crop farms. Nice guy, just not so swift. We moved a grain bin for him maybe 8 years ago, he wanted to reuse the old bin bolts. Ummm, that's a no....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

stack em up said:


> He crop farms. Nice guy, just not so swift. We moved a grain bin for him maybe 8 years ago, he wanted to reuse the old bin bolts. Ummm, that's a no....


Typical banker...they think that there is no greater service than to save a little money by cutting corners.

Regards, Mike


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Hope your banker does not creep haytalk.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

carcajou said:


> Hope your banker does not creep haytalk.


He/She don't know hay from grass clippings.

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Vol said:


> He/She don't know hay from grass clippings.
> 
> Regards, Mike


That's about the size of it!


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Bankers have their own forum where they discuss how to be better at withholding the moneys me thinks...


----------

